# Galil, Awesome rifle



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This rifle is too sweet. After SOCOM spoke of it, I went looking at videos, and at time 7 through 9 minutes, there are two cool features.. Its more than just a rifle...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

From everything I've seen and read they are great!!
The AK platform refined and made better.

My rifle buying days are over, I have enough, but I should have bought one of these years ago.

The Galil and FN-FAL are the epitome of fighting rifles.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> From everything I've seen and read they are great!!
> The AK platform refined and made better.
> 
> My rifle buying days are over, I have enough, but I should have bought one of these years ago.
> ...


You are right! That is why I have 4 Galils, 2 in 5.56, one in 7.62 NATO and one in 7.63X39.

Then I have 2 FNFAL's, 4 M1A's and 6 Garands in 06 and 7 in 7.62X51 NATO.

In my opinion they are the finest fighting rifles in the world!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

My husband has a Galil Ace that he likes pretty well. Of course it may soon be illegal to own without registering it with the government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> My husband has a Galil Ace that he likes pretty well. Of course it may soon be illegal to own without registering it with the government.


Well, I'm not registering anything.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I'm not registering anything.


We won't either.


----------

